# Armadillo



## buttplate (Mar 20, 2016)

I have not seen him/her but I have a good size hole under a yellow bell bush and I believe it might be an armadillo.

Can anyone give me any suggestions of how to trap it; what kind of trap and what kind of bait?

I have put two trail cams out near the hole and he comes out around 10-11pm returning around 6am. I have not seen in my yard the normal trails I see in the deer woods where they have been.


----------



## willie1971 (Mar 20, 2016)

They eat worms, bugs, etc, but I would try old fruit from around the house.  Maybe a #1 trap, light pan tension could work.  Bed trap by hole.


----------



## antharper (Mar 20, 2016)

I've caught a few by just making a v shape out of 2/6's with a live trap at the end , they ain't real smart, but I'd rather shoot em !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

#220 conibear in the mouth of his hole should fix his little red wagon.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 31, 2016)

X2 on the 220!!!  Great technique for ridding skunks too!!!


----------



## SAhunter (May 8, 2016)

They are scent followers. I've been successfully trapping them in one spot in my yard for the last 6 years. Use the 2x6, 2x4 or any length of scrap board similar to those as mentioned. Put in the shape of a V. Get a large (raccoon or possum size) "have a heart trap" from ACE hardware. I never have used traditional traps. Set it at the point of the V. Only issue is once they get the scent trail, they continue to come to that spot, at least on my property. Fill in the hole with rocks and dirt to keep the next one out. They like to come out after rain, easier to dig and find grubs.
Those critters will ram the trap door. I've had one break out of the door by repeatedly ramming it. Give him a lead diet and turn him loose. Good luck.


----------



## Crakajak (May 9, 2016)

I have thrown moth balls in their holes and they leave.


----------



## TAS (May 9, 2016)

I dumped a can of cayenne pepper down ones hole...it moved under me neighbors house.  Felt kind of bad.  Wish I had trapped or killed it.


----------



## 1982ace (May 9, 2016)

X3 on the conibear


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 27, 2016)

Use an armadillo trap. We made 6 a few weeks ago and they work great. We caught some in our older traps, put the 'dillo in the new traps for 5-6 hrs and they are scented (baited) and ready to go. Started catching in the new traps in 2 days. No V needed to get them in the trap. I have caught 11 in the last 2 weeks and haven't caught one in several nights nor do I see any sigh. More will move in at some point. 

$20.00 in material to make one.

They are expensive if you buy off the net.   http://www.thearmadillotrap.com/


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 28, 2016)

cool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2016)

TAS said:


> I dumped a can of cayenne pepper down ones hole...it moved under me neighbors house.  Felt kind of bad.  Wish I had trapped or killed it.


----------



## buttplate (Jul 31, 2016)

*Trap*



Core Lokt said:


> Use an armadillo trap. We made 6 a few weeks ago and they work great. We caught some in our older traps, put the 'dillo in the new traps for 5-6 hrs and they are scented (baited) and ready to go. Started catching in the new traps in 2 days. No V needed to get them in the trap. I have caught 11 in the last 2 weeks and haven't caught one in several nights nor do I see any sigh. More will move in at some point.
> 
> $20.00 in material to make one.
> 
> They are expensive if you buy off the net.   http://www.thearmadillotrap.com/



Can you give some better pictures of the traps and tell how they work?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 1, 2016)

That's interesting. Looks like the same build as an old rabbit box but reworked to be open at both ends when set. Caught anything else in it?


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 12, 2016)

buttplate said:


> Can you give some better pictures of the traps and tell how they work?



I'll take pics over the weekend. There are grooves routed horizontally  in the sides at top and bottom that the top and bottom wood slides into and then screwed together. there are also routed grooves vertically in the  sides that the doors slide in when raised and lowered.

How they work- The bait is the scent of the armadillo. To set the trap pull down the square dowel that has a nail in it. Hook the nail on the underside of the top via the hole in the top. Armadillo smells the scent of another and goes in. When he does he hits the dowel, it trips and the doors close. Pretty simple and easy. I have not caught anything but 'dillos in the traps.

Was doing some reading on 'dillos and they have a great sense of smell.  They can smell their food up to 24" below the ground surface. Several times another one will dig around the trap trying to get to the one that is in it. That one gets caught the next night. 

I can't take any credit for the traps. A friend turned me on to them but I must say they work really well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2016)

They some good eats.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 12, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> They some good eats.



watched an episode of "monsters inside me" on animal planet where a guy's dog killed an armadillo, in south georgia i believe it was, and he got some of the blood on his skin.  he ended up with some nasty virus that nearly killed him and scarred his lungs and brain for life.  not to mention the possibility of leprosy. when i kill a dillo, i leave it lie or use a shovel.


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 28, 2016)

I have caught those CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored things. You need a big havahart big enough for raccoons. I've caught them using funnels of wood but the last 2 I just put the trap up against the house and they followed the walk right into the trap.  You need to level it for a couple of weeks and check it regularly


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 31, 2016)

With these wooden traps you can catch them night after night in the middle of a field if they are there. Scent is the key to success with them.


----------



## EuroTech (Sep 20, 2016)

Giant double ended rabbit box. Sweet !


----------



## Permitchaser (Sep 28, 2016)

They have broken my heavy metal havahart trap so I don't know what they will do to wood


----------



## GAGE (Sep 29, 2016)

I shot one last weekend that crawled in a hole in front of the house and died. It is some kind of rank around my house now.


----------



## Eugene Debs (Sep 29, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> #220 conibear in the mouth of his hole should fix his little red wagon.



Please be very careful setting your conibear on dry land. 

"Google" #220 conibear set on dry land.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2016)

GAGE said:


> I shot one last weekend that crawled in a hole in front of the house and died. It is some kind of rank around my house now.



fill hole with lime


----------

